
India: Startups will get 3yr income tax exemption - sudeepj
http://www.thehindu.com/business/top-10-takeaways-from-modis-speech-at-startup-india-launch/article8114318.ece
======
sudeepj
Also noteworthy: 80% reduction in patent registration fee

------
abhi3
Too bad that startups don't make profits

